# greasy mice



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

greasy mice?? found some photos of a litter of mice i had about 5 ish years ago.
these didnt do so well and i have not had a litter like this since.


















any info on what might of been wrong with them would be great :O)
(wont help them now bless them but might help others)


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

and the ones that made it.. still looking greasy.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere about greasy looking meeces being an offshoot of the attempts to stabilize the satin coat. Didn't someone post elsewhere in this forum recently about another type of greasy meeces who have an E. Coli infection? I've had long haired meeces that looked like this; I don't think they were infected with anything, though.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the top pic looks the same as the ones I have had.Mine haven't been satins,just random litters.Its odd.My dogs were seriously ill earlier in the year and the first one struck down eats culled mice.I never let him have ones that were poorly,I bin them.The cause of the illness wasn't found but I wonder if it could be something picked up from mice now that E.Coli has been mentioned:?:


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

E coli is something that it could very well be, i do remember something about E coli being rife in pet shop gerbils and i belive one of the signs was greasy fur... then again gerbils can look a little greasy if not given proper bedding *something to clean their coat in*


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a litter now with slightly greasey fur, not as bad as your pictures, but they don't seem to be thriving like my other litters and are a bit small.

I read on a site that now is gone (Cos it was a geocities) that greasey fur can sometimes be common in some lines of satin, and these are a satin litter.

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That kind of hooks up with what I heard about greasy mice being related to satins.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/coat.html

Found reference to what I thought my issue was here... I guess I will see if it is or not! hehe

Its at the bottom of 'Satin-Like Effects'

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

laoshu said:


> E coli is something that it could very well be,


I'm going to research this further,the first dog took ill within 24hrs of eating mice.Diarrhoea,haemorrhageing,vomiting and swelling of the body.Massive vets bill and no answer to the cause of it.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It was me that posted about E. coli but I can't remember how I found that out now (useful aren't I?!). The mice I saw it in, which was only a couple of litters, were all around 7-10 days old - had fur but eyes still closed. I wiped them down at every feeding time with water to clean them up and thoroughly cleaned and disinfected the tank as soon as I discovered them. In most cases this seemed to do the trick. They weren't satins btw.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I myself had E. coli poisoning this past summer (it occurs in humans too) and it was dreadful. I was on antibiotics for over three weeks. I wouldn't wish it on my enemies, much less a little mouse!

Here's hoping they recover soon, whatever the cause of the symptoms.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's horrible in humans; between the mousery and the public places I visit in the course of my days with my clients I go through a lot of hand sanitizer AND tons of hand moisturizer to prevent my skin from shriveling up and cracking. Finnmouse was probab;ly where I read about greasy meeces being related to satins. One can never read Finnmouse's site to excess, although the genes are not the same ones we have here in all cases.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

My greasy litters fur has improved dramatically since they were fostered out, they are still smaller than they should be, but at least they are getting looked after now. I'm guessing thier greasiness was due to not being washed by thier mothers.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My tri boys in my most reent posts look to be greasy; time to set up the wire ball full of straw for them to tunnel in; it does a great job of cleaning and grroming the fur. The first meeces I ever saw in captivity as a little girl were in a ten gallon tank stuffed full of straw with the tunnels and cavities that made it sort of like viewing an ant farm.


----------

